# [Edit] Buyer Beware



## Sailorsdelight (May 22, 2017)

As a heads up to my fellow boat owners-stay away from this guy

[text removed]


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

What in the world is a "black headed step child"? Sounds racist. 

Folks don't usually respond well to a first time poster coming to the door, just to dump all over someone. Even if everything you say is spot on. Were you searching for a forum to post this? Stick around, contribute a bit, let everyone get to know who you are and your perspective on things, then dump away. For now, the post has to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> What in the world is a "black headed step child"? Sounds racist.


How does that sound racist? Race was not mentioned never mind a perception that one race was inherently better than another.


----------



## kentobin (Mar 31, 2007)

I think he mixed his metaphors: 1) red headed child stepchild and 2) black sheep.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Rather than remove the entire thread, I wanted to leave it so that others are aware that posting just to disparage a company or person is against forum rules, especially if that person or company is not around to tell the other side of the story.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, most everything is racist these upside down days.
Black cloud in the sky...black headed...black oil in engine...
He was shooting for, as mentioned above, black sheep of family..but missed the target by a tad.

Now...if he had said 'bald headed', I would've gotten really upset, all bowed up, gotten panties in a wad, been personally offended, and possibly posted on an Internet forum to let off steam.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Panties in a wad? Isn't that sexist? I mean, even Joe Namath just wore nylon stockings.

And doesn't "stepchild" discriminate against full-versus-half siblings?

And when the OP just advises "fellow boat owners" to stay away from someone, isn't that just saying the landlubbing rubes and boaters who aren't owners, can continue to associate with and be harmed by the object of the post? That's not fair, not even vaguely polite.

Really, now, Donna. We need some standards tightened up around here! Memorial Day and the official start of sailing season is coming up real fast, let's get those dress whites cleaned and pressed and no more shilly-shallying about it!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

IIRC, The League didn't allow garter belts during Joe's time, so he went full pantyhose.
As a kid, I was a Unitas fan.
That was one hellava game Joe pulled off....
Beer distributors were prob running 24/7 in the boroughs for a few days...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, Well, the mods will have to put trigger warnings on the forum now. Maybe make a safe room for all the snowflakes to hide in. Gee some folks are getting might thin skinned around here.

BTW-the proper term was "red headed stepchild"...


----------

